# Success stories with women in 40's with immune issues



## Royche (Nov 15, 2014)

I just had my 4th miscarriage (blighted ovum). I did Fet on 2 perfect ccs/pgd tested embryos. I also did immunology test with perinatologist( which I wish now that I went straight to an immunologist instead). I did intralipids to reduce my nk activity, lovenox 2x a day, 40mg of prednisone, baby aspiring, metformin, and matinx. My doc said nxt time we should try ivig. I know my nk cells stopped the embryos frm growing cuz everything else was fine. Well next time I'm seeing an immunologist before fet. 

Does anyone have lupus in their 40's that had any success stories? I really need to know that there is still hope, and hearing other people's stories will make me feel encouraged and help get me back on my feet to start the process all over again


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi Royche, I had success at age 44 (although this was with donor egg) after Dr Gorgy had sorted out my immune issues. I saw him in June 2012 and got my bfp in Feb 2013 on my 7th IVF. I am going to try soon for a sibling. See my signature for more info.


----------

